# what is your top 10 spiders



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

just like what your top 10 spiders/T's are and why are they in your top 10 


here is mine 









1. obt if you think of evil here it is . its a must for all 









2. h.incei here due the communal that it lives in









3.cobalt blue well just look at it 








4.gbb one the most webby Ts iv ever seen 









5.pokies no collection is complete with out 1









6. P.Metallica yes its a pokie but this one needs a place of its own its one the best looking Ts out there









7. b.emilia i think its one missed greats everyone gose for the b.smithi and just this by but i think it looks better and is always busy so makes a good display T









8. P.irminia it looks good and shoots spider poop at you 









9.Avicularia avicularia another must have your collection is not complete with out 









10. h.maculata it has a alien face on its bum and its the one from all the movies so i think this is the source of all the alien sightings


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Too hard to choose :devil:

P murinus, T stirmi, T blondi, A genic, M mesomelas, P marinus 

...not sure what else to put, but these are above anything else.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tough one.

In no special order and I could change my mind....

A Gen (out a lot and fairly docile)

GBB (ditto)

T Viola (Because it was my first arboreal and it shot out tank and I crapped myself)

A Vilches(because I have one and would feel bad not giving it a mention)

L Fallax (because it is not a T, striking in colour)

P Met (Colours, have never had one)

Brazil Black (May be all black, but that it is what makes it stand out)

H Minax/Liv (Bit of a hole, but interesting to add to collection)

Orb weaver (Would not keep them but they make impressive webs)

And something else...


Your P.irminia looks good.


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm actually trying to obtain all my faves so at the moment i'm quite close.

P Metallica (the colour!)
P Murinus (the colour and aggressiveness) 
GBB (because of the colours & mad webbing)
I Mira (again, the colour and I love the baboons)
H Lividum (my first and fave blue T)
L Violaceopes (mental but gorgeous)
E Murinus (Black and white skeleton, so cool!) 
M Balfouri (I love blue spiders...)

Just missing the last one and the skeleton but trying to source a balfouri at the moment. I've got other pokies and other baboons but my faves are the ones that have unique colouring so I might grab a H mac at some point, the photo posted above looks great!! May get the murinus from TSS...


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mitch636 said:


> Just missing the last one and the skeleton but trying to source a balfouri at the moment.


here you go here


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Tough one.
> 
> In no special order and I could change my mind....
> 
> ...


if you a sling house of spiders has them in


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

muska2510 said:


> here you go here


I've messaged them just waiting for a reply. :2thumb:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

In no particular order

C.cyaneopubescens
O.diamentinensis
A.versicolor
A. sp kiwata 
A.diversipes
G.pulchripes
A.geniculata
P.irminia
Theraphosinae sp. Curzo, new to the hobby and already up there.
S.florentina


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Sicarius terrosus










2. Latrodectus mactans










3. Chilobrachys fimbriatus










4. Stromatopelma calceatum










5. Pterinochilus chordates










6. Macrothele gigas










7. Lycosa tarantula










8. Phoneutria boliviensis










9. Chilobrachys dyscolus










10. Chilobrachys huahini











Shove all your blue spiders up ya bum!


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL see now the pritty ones are coming out now 

its giving me some nice ideas for ones to add to my collection


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> 1. Sicarius terrosus
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Ha! rebel! Nice spiders 

I like some of the blue ones though...

Anyway:

E. murinus
L. parahybana
P. irminia
T. blondi
P. subfusca lowland
P. metallica
B. smithi
B. alpobilosum
A. geniculata
Avics

This list seems to change for me depending on which of my spiders is newest or has recently moulted, so it's all a bit fickle really! Don't actually have a blondi, but they hold a good place as the "originally known biggest chunky hairy bugger"


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Some stunning pics taken by members on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Adam B Jones said:


> Ha! rebel! Nice spiders
> 
> I like some of the blue ones though...


Don't get me wrong I like the many blue ones that keep showing up. I just feel they are overrated because they are blue. It's like as soon as a blue spider is found it cost an arm and a leg. And most of the blues seem to like hiding away anyway with the main exception of GBB which are my favourites of the blues.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean... I've stopped bothering with H. lividum now, or any Asian burrowers tbh - as much as I find them beautiful and fascinating, I came to favour using space for spiders I will be able to see....

Although I am liking E. murinus, both of mine seem to have adapted very well to their enclosures, and I see them popping out from time to time


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

here is mine 

image
1. obt if you think of evil here it is . its a must for all 

image
2. h.incei here due the communal that it lives in

image 
3.cobalt blue well just look at it 
image
4.gbb one the most webby Ts iv ever seen 

image
5.pokies no collection is complete with out 1

image
6. P.Metallica yes its a pokie but this one needs a place of its own its one the best looking Ts out there

image
7. b.emilia i think its one missed greats everyone gose for the b.smithi and just this by but i think it looks better and is always busy so makes a good display T

image
8. P.irminia it looks good and shoots spider poop at you 

image
9.Avicularia avicularia another must have your collection is not complete with out 

image
10. h.maculata it has a alien face on its bum and its the one from all the movies so i think this is the source of all the alien sightings[/QUOTE]

Great choice!!


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

ImBatman said:


> 1. Sicarius terrosus
> 2. Latrodectus mactans
> 3. Chilobrachys fimbriatus
> 4. Stromatopelma calceatum
> ...


Nice to see some trues good choice!


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

iv had a few good true spiders but there was all good holes or a tiny web so dont make my top 10 but my fav true is a red trap door spider

i had think long and hard for this list but


i like to see what other members like so i can find my next buy as iv finished my top 10 well top 20 lol


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

In the order of whichever I think of first

H. lunula (until they die on me)
E. murinus
G aure... pulchripes
C fimbriatus
My male P parvula
P subfusca
B emilia
Hapolocopter sp large
N tripeppi
P irminia


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

P subfusca. 
P irminia. 
C cyaneopubescens. 
C fimbriatus
E cyanognathus
X immanis
T blondi
A versicolor
E murinus
C schioedtei

No doubt I will change my mind by the time I hit submit.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

sage999 said:


> X immanis


Crap...forgot that...add it to my list :lol:


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

My current favourite 10
M.mesomelas
P.everetti
T.apophysis
H.schmidti(DCF)
H.sp.Bach ma
X.immanis
X.intermedia
X.sp.blue
P.sp Goliath
P.antinous


----------

